# Berlioz's Summer Nights song cycle



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

If you've never heard this piece, it's really worth checking out. You'll hear how much Berlioz influenced later composers like Wagner, Strauss and Mahler. Truly amazing music:

Summer Nights with Berlioz


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a great work but I'd like to get to know more his other songs such as the Melodies irlandaise and the Feuillets d'album cycles which are rarely, if ever, mentioned.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 17, 2013)

The rest of Berlioz' songs aren't really cycles, just collections but it is true they don't often get recorded. Sir Colin Davis recorded some of them to go with his Nuits d'ete but they seemed to get lost when transferred to CD. There is an album of 15 of the songs from Jerome Correas accompanied by Arthur Schoonderwoerd on a Pleyel piano of 1836. I have some more on LP but not CD.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> If you've never heard this piece, it's really worth checking out. You'll hear how much Berlioz influenced later composers like Wagner, Strauss and Mahler. Truly amazing music:
> 
> Summer Nights with Berlioz


Crespin. Norman.


----------

